
Parsing UDP in Elixir with Binary Pattern Matching - onlydole
http://blog.rokkincat.com/parsing-udp-in-elixir-with-binary-pattern-matching/?utm_content=buffer21768&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
agumonkey
Reminds me of
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/elisp/Bi...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/elisp/Bindat-
Examples.html#Bindat-Examples)

------
andrewchambers
Maybe there is something wrong with me, but I prefer normal Erlang syntax to
Elixirs Rubyish syntax.

~~~
pmarreck
There's nothing wrong with you, even if you're in the minority :)

